# Happy Father's Day!



## Môrroch (Jun 21, 2009)

I want to wish all you dads out there a happy Father's Day! I hope you get to do whatever you want on "your day"!

As for myself, I have no plans for today. I'm just going to "wing it".

Cheers!
M


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 22, 2009)

I went for a walk with my husband. We walked from the Hackpen Hill white horse to Barbury Castle Iron Age hill fort along The Ridgeway (only 2 miles of it!). The beauty of this walk is that there are Loos at Barbury (not on the castle!) and also a cafe (well, kind of - they serve meals through the window of a farmhouse, but it's about my favourite place to eat - you can park your horse in a little paddock alongside, if you brought one).


----------

